# Script pour effacer fichier



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai crée un script pour effacer les fichiers .DS_Store.
Alors voila mon soucis, j'ai crée ma source cydia mais au bout du 2e paquet j'ai une erreur a cause des .DS_Store qui se mettent dans mon .deb.

J'aimerai donc crée un script qui efface les DS_Store dans mon dossier courant ainsi que dans tout les sous dossier du dossier courant. 
Pour l'instant je le fait a la main avec rm mais c'est assez long.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

